# Sticky  Aura AST-2B-4 Pro Bass Shaker



## Reviews Bot

*Aura AST-2B-4 Pro Bass Shaker*

*Description:*
Bass Shakers work on the concept that low bass is mostly felt and not heard. The Aura Pro Bass Shaker literally sends sonic vibrations through the material it is attached to allowing you to feel the earth-shaking bass from your music, movies or video game soundtracks.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Aura Sound*EAN*0844632045127*Feature*50-Watt Pro Bass Shakers
5.4 x 2.2" Frame
Impedance @ 4 Ohms and 40 Hz resonance frequency*Label*Aura Sound*Manufacturer*Aura Sound*MPN*T2B4*Package Height*2.5 inches*Package Length*5.8 inches*Package Weight*3.15 pounds*Package Width*5.7 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*T2B4*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS*Publisher*Aura Sound*Studio*Aura Sound*Title*Aura AST-2B-4 Pro Bass Shaker*UPC*844632045127*UPCList - UPCListElement*844632045127*Item Weight*3.75 pounds


----------

